# 1st Endurance EVS



## Desert Runner (Apr 30, 2015)

*1st Endurance EFS*

Any thoughts? Considering giving it a try.


----------



## Desert Runner (Apr 30, 2015)

Anyone ?


----------



## catsruletn (Dec 7, 2013)

No idea what you are asking??


----------



## Desert Runner (Apr 30, 2015)

If anyone has used this product and their review.


----------



## OHtard (Jun 1, 2008)

EFS? If so, yes I have used it in the past. I find the taste bit too sweet, unless it is ice cold. My wife loves it though. She does 140.6 mile triatholons with just EFS, and their liquid shot, so it works well for her. I just prefer other drink mixes, and actual food. to each their own I guess.


----------



## Desert Runner (Apr 30, 2015)

OHtard said:


> EFS? If so, yes I have used it in the past. I find the taste bit too sweet, unless it is ice cold. My wife loves it though. She does 140.6 mile triatholons with just EFS, and their liquid shot, so it works well for her. I just prefer other drink mixes, and actual food. to each their own I guess.


Your Right it's the EFS. My local LBS praises it. My Girlfriend gets cramps on rides and the LBS told me to try this product. Thanks for the heads up..


----------



## OHtard (Jun 1, 2008)

the electrolyte content of efs is very high compared to other mixes. If that is why she is cramping it should help. Good luck, chasing the cause of cramps is tough some times.


----------



## Desert Runner (Apr 30, 2015)

True, But i think were on the right path


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I believe EFS has --in addition to major electrolytes --amino acids. I'm not up on the science but there are some big names in the h&f industry pimping amino acids for endurance.


----------



## Desert Runner (Apr 30, 2015)

Been using this product since 11/15. Girlfriends cramps are all gone. And works well for myself too. Definitely recommend it....


----------

